# Gum In Dryer



## brian mcf (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Does anybody have any solution for gum in dryer. I took jeans out of dryer this morning only to find gum all over my dryer. Any advice?? thanks Nancy


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

some of the orange oil products work well on gum and adhessive residue.


----------



## brian mcf (Feb 21, 2006)

I have some orange hand cleaner. I'll have to try that. I know I;ve used Goo Gone on other products but it cant be used in the dryer because of the heat. thanks


----------

